# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Modern Global Population Calculator (K13)

## Morina

Made by Hungarian Dunai 

Target: Kosovo_Albanian
Distance: 1.1836% / 1.18363156 | ADC: 0.5x RC

67.2
South_Balkanic



32.8
Northeast_Italian




Target: Kosovo_Albanian
Distance: 0.8171% / 0.81707659 | ADC: 0.25x RC

62.1
South_Balkanic



14.4
Northeast_Italian



14.1
Northwest_Italian



9.4
West_Balkanic








Distance to:
Kosovo_Albanian

4.28754009
South_Balkanic

8.52626530
Northeast_Italian

8.64980347
East_Balkanic

9.11262311
South_Greek

9.64700990
Central_Italian

10.98727446
Northwest_Italian

11.93169728
Central_Mediterranean_(Corsican)

12.07923839
Southeast_French

14.09019162
West_Balkanic

14.91606181
Northwest_Turkish








Code:





> Amazonian,0.00,0.01,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.01,0.32, 0.02,99.62,0.00,0.01,0.01
> Arabic,0.17,0.18,5.91,10.01,42.83,34.20,1.72,0.34, 0.09,0.11,0.19,4.08,0.17
> Aboriginal_Australian,0,0,0,0,0,0,14.73 ,11.06,4.79,0.2,65.9,3.33,0 
> Balkanic_Roma,9.73,9.53,12.55,16.84,18.44,2.86 ,26.43,1.28,0.92,0.27,0.61,0.45,0.09 
> Central_Baltic,26.74,58.36,6.41,2.73,0.78,1.1,0.77 ,0.09,1.43,0.73,0.32,0.33,0.22
> Central_Caucasian,3.72,5.52,10.13,52.14,21.85,3.22 ,1.80,0.65,0.37,0.42,0.12,0.03,0.03
> Central_French,42.40,18.28,20.55,4.81,9.80,1.59,0. 49,0.26,0.36,0.46,0.37,0.38,0.24
> Central_Italian,25.25,9.35,24.03,11.35,25.14,3.6,0 .33,0.2,0.12,0.25,0.18,0.14,0.06
> Central_Iranian,3.29,4.79,3.67,39.54,25.33,5.16,15 .06,0.17,1.02,0.62,0.51,0.37,1.89
> ...

----------

